# Is this really an appropriate ad for this forum???



## Hope1964

Find Your Chinese Match


----------



## highwood

I agree!!!! One time I was posting about 6 months or so about H's EA with a filipino woman and an ad come up on the side advertising Filipino friend finder...it was like okay....rub it in I guess


----------



## dormant

Offen times ads are displayed based on the page content. The owners of this fourm have to pay for it somehow and we are not required to pay to participate.


----------



## larry.gray

dormant said:


> Offen times ads are displayed based on the page content. The owners of this fourm have to pay for it somehow and we are not required to pay to participate.


Correct. 

However, the site administrators do have some control over the add placement. As part of the contract, there is a contact person with the company doing the adds. At any time, the owners of the site email that person... boom, those adds go. It's just part of the ongoing maintenance activity websites have to do.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I've seen ads for Match.com, for Christian Mingle, and, get this, for Farmers Only. I guess they are targeting the D folk?


----------



## Cosmos

I seem to remember a post from Chris asking us to report any of these sort of ads. I don't think TAM is necessarily allowing these people to advertise here, but rather that hackers are managing to do so anyway.


----------



## Chris H.

When I ran the technical aspects of the forum, there were lots of ad networks that would try to push ads like these on TAM. I would have to contact the ad networks to get them excluded. Usually that would work, but in some cases it didn't, and I had to exclude those ad networks altogether. I will send a message to Yungster about it. They probably have never had to deal with this type of thing before.


----------



## Hope1964

This one is there today


----------



## Entropy3000

Hope1964 said:


> Find Your Chinese Match


OMG. No not in my opinion. This speaks volumes though.


----------



## Entropy3000

Hope1964 said:


> This one is there today


She is a cutie. <snap out of it entropy> I mean wow this is not appropriate.

What exactly are Top Russian Women?


----------



## unbelievable

Yeah. I agree. She's not appropriate at all. She needs a spanking.


----------



## Hope1964

Top, as opposed to Bottom?? I dunno. What would a Bottom Russian Woman look like?


----------



## Entropy3000

Hope1964 said:


> Top, as opposed to Bottom?? I dunno. What would a Bottom Russian Woman look like?


Idunno, her top and bottom look fine to me. Maybe she is a Major in the KGB and will tie me up.

... But I digress.

Sorry Hope. You know me.


----------



## Hope1964

Yep. No need to pologize.

She reminds me of an actress. I can't remember the actresses name though. Or what she's been in. It's bugging me.


----------



## Hope1964

Charize Theron!!!!! Or however you spell it. That's who it is.


----------



## Entropy3000

Hope1964 said:


> Charize Theron!!!!! Or however you spell it. That's who it is.


Wow. You are good. But she is not a Top Russian Woman. I feel manipulated. And not in a good way.

She was in the Devils Advocate. Yes.


----------



## Hope1964

There, there ent. You'll get over it.


----------



## Hope1964

Still there


----------



## Chris H.

Ok, I emailed Yungster the thread so he can see your examples.


----------



## Hope1964

And this banner is at the top for me today

Beautiful Thai girls, exotic lovely Vietnamese women seek love, dating, relationship and marriage!

It sounds to me like the new owners are just in it for the money and don't give a rip WHAT ads we're all subjected to.


----------



## clipclop2

I just got something like "wanna meet a rich girl? " with an inappropriate picture. 

Had a "chat" ad yesterday. 

The ads make me very uncomfortable. I stopped using Yahoo email because I have no interest in meeting singles in my area. 

Since my phone isn't rooted I will just turn off images but I really feel that the ads are a slap in the face to the good people who make this site have any value in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

I'm getting the Russian dating site today:- 

Russian Dating Service for Singles to Meet Russian Women, Ukrainian Girls. - CharmingDate.com


----------



## clipclop2

Today I am being rerouted to http://b.scorecardresearch.com/p?c1=2&c2=6036030&c4=talkaboutmarriage.com&cv=2.0&cj=1 from the mobile page. 

From what I have gleaned online they are using a redirects via javascript instead of popups in their advertising.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Russian dating site still there today.


----------



## Hope1964

Banner ad at the side while in the COPING WITH INFIDELITY section no less:










This really makes me sick


----------



## Hope1964

They're coming up WAY more often all of a sudden


----------



## Nsweet

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hope1964

Good lord.


----------



## Administrator

This type of ad are definitely inappropriate on this forum. I am sorry that they are on here. I am reporting them to our ad department so that they can have them removed from the forum. The way these type of ads work is based off of your cookies, so it will show you ads relevant to what your look at on your computer. 

If you find these ads on the forum please post in this thread or the *technical difficulties* section of the forum and a member of the community support team will have it removed. 

- dm, community support


----------



## Amplexor

Nsweet said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content





Yungster said:


> The way these type of ads work is based off of your cookies, so it will show you ads relevant to what your look at on your computer.


Where have you been browsing Nsweet??? 

All I ever get is ads for lately is home theater devices and tools.


----------



## Hope1964

Thank you! Just so you know, I see them on my work computer, which only I use, and I definitely have never visited any type of site remotely like a dating site.


----------



## Amplexor

Hope1964 said:


> Thank you! Just so you know, I see them on my work computer, which only I use, and I definitely have never visited any type of site remotely like a dating site.


Local dating sites perchance Hope?


----------



## Hope1964

Ha! Hardly likely  Especially after what my husband did  That's why I've been so adamant that these ads should go.


----------



## MagnificentEddy

I tend to ignore the adverts anyway, but just reading this thread I have seen adverts for an online takeaway service, Rakuten (formerly Play.com) the gadget seller, and some medical volunteering thing - nothing about sex or dating ON THIS occasion.

It would seem that with so many banks, car manufacturers, movies, foods, drinks, pharmaceuticals and cosmetics, energy companies, etc etc all willing to advertise, there is scope for websites like TAM to obtain advertising revenue without resorting to seedy dating and sex websites.


----------



## clipclop2

Amplexor said:


> Local dating sites perchance Hope?


Too funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

How do I subscribe to the Ads Hope is getting? I just got something for a pan pizza for 7.99 and that is not on my diret now.

I am interested in cosplay btw. Is there a setting for this in our profile?


----------



## Administrator

Entropy3000 said:


> How do I subscribe to the Ads Hope is getting? I just got something for a pan pizza for 7.99 and that is not on my diret now.
> 
> I am interested in cosplay btw. Is there a setting for this in our profile?


No.There is no setting to see a particular type Ad but they are based off of the cookies on your computer. 

We have turned the ads off of the forum while we look into this issue. 

- dm, community support


----------



## waiwera

They went away for a while...*now there back.*

No-one on THIS PC is looking at dating sites...I am THE only person using it 
so no cookies from them from me.
I'm a happily married woman...I don't need an asian bride.

So why do still see these ads?

http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/simgad/3533922821407097699

Sorry had to do a link...can't figure out how to do it properly.


----------



## Hope1964

Yeah, I noticed a couple yesterday also. And I don't buy the explanation that it's based on cookies either. There's just no way anyone has been looking at dating sites on my work computer.


----------



## 2ntnuf

I always thought it was based off of a word or two typed. If you are visiting threads about situations similar to what you have gone through, Hope, then you are typing lots of words that tend to make computer software notice. I think of it as similar to when a company looks at resumes. If you have the proper words in your resume within a specific number word count, then they figure you are a candidate for the position.

Similarly, if you have specific words in your text, you are targeted with ads of similar nature. I keep getting crazy ads all the time. It probably is a combination of where you have been and words typed.


----------



## Shaggy

Run adblocker on your pc browser to stop ll ads.

Much better.


----------



## Conrad

Mine are for precious metals.

I want to hang with NSweet


----------



## Catherine602

Entropy3000 said:


> She is a cutie. <snap out of it entropy> I mean wow this is not appropriate.
> 
> What exactly are Top Russian Women?


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Conrad

Great news... now that I visited this thread, I'm getting them too!


----------



## 2ntnuf

mwuahhahahahaha snicker snicker


----------



## Entropy3000

waiwera said:


> They went away for a while...*now there back.*
> 
> No-one on THIS PC is looking at dating sites...I am THE only person using it
> so no cookies from them from me.
> I'm a happily married woman...I don't need an asian bride.
> 
> So why do still see these ads?
> 
> http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/simgad/3533922821407097699
> 
> Sorry had to do a link...can't figure out how to do it properly.


I would not be surprised if TAM cookies would trigger dating sites. I am sure this falls under a category of relationships and so on. And indeed some number of TAM folks are here to find people.


----------



## waiwera

Ok. I put adblocker on and they're all gone.

All is well


----------



## Catherine602

i get ads for paper towels and coffee.


----------



## clipclop2

I just got an ad for male gamers only with another inappropriate image. 

This is getting ridiculous. It goes from "Is he cheating on you? " to fantasy cheating for men only? Explain how that works? Maybe just being on TAM causes it. The slimy behavior of all of humanity is recorded on these pages. 

If trying to set things right causes the temptations and evil of the world to hit you harder it might not be so far off that evil is really in a battle against good. 

I wonder what the revenue stream for this site is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

I mostly get ads regarding insurance. What is this site trying to tell me?


----------



## Entropy3000

Catherine602 said:


> i get ads for paper towels and coffee.


I got a survey for Kleenex paper towels. I think it is because you are on my firend list. LOL.

When I edited this I got meet japanese singles.

I am waiting for the add for TAM that says meet frustrated and lonely housewives online. 1-800-TAM-WIFE.

I just added ad blocker plus and the ads are currently gone.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I'm currently getting ads for Sodastream and Barnes & Noble. Hoping that stays.


----------



## clipclop2

1 800 Tam dude?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

It is called Google AdSense which is a cookie based ad system which recognize recent searches or keywords on the browser.

Regards,

MD


----------



## clipclop2

Brazilian singles today... 

I have opted for ads in specific areas with google and dating sites don't fall into any of those categories. This die probably uses multiple ad sources.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet




----------



## ExiledBayStater

I just got one for muscular singles. My eyes will never be the same.


----------



## TikiKeen

I just got ChristianMingle and Match.

I want the Busby Berkeley Dove deodorant ad back!


----------



## skype

I just got one for hot Columbian women. Exactly what a marriage site needs!


----------



## clipclop2

I think in the fine print it says that they are all certified marriage counselors. But they only councilmen. I wonder why that is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Tonight I have Russian women wanting to chat with me and:-


----------



## RandomDude

:scratchhead:

After testing this with refreshing the page, I'm only getting frequent flyer ads, loan ads, weight loss ads, telstra ads, and that's it. 

I must have scared away all the ladies! lol


----------



## TikiKeen

Ha! i got Christian Mingle and Battlefield 4 on the same page! 

Yessss! (JK)


----------



## Entropy3000

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> After testing this with refreshing the page, I'm only getting frequent flyer ads, loan ads, weight loss ads, telstra ads, and that's it.
> 
> I must have scared away all the ladies! lol


No NAMBLA ads?


----------



## Entropy3000

Cosmos said:


> Tonight I have Russian women wanting to chat with me and:-


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

They would love you.


----------



## CharlieParker

ExiledBayStater said:


> I just got one for muscular singles. My eyes will never be the same.


Me too, I took a screen shot and was going to post it, but now maybe not.


----------



## Hope1964

I did the adblock thing - I did have it already but it needed to be updated - and so far so good here at work. At home I am still getting them, I haven't updated there yet. I really should because if anyone ever looks at my cookies there it won't be good.


----------



## CharlieParker

Doh! Thanks.


----------



## RandomDude

Lol I finally got a raunchy ad, here we go:










No Russian or China brides for me!


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

Thank you for your patience and apologies for the ads appearing. We're working with our team to see what we can do to prevent these ads from appearing.


----------



## Cosmos

Thank you, Yungster.


----------



## RandomDude

Another one:










It's Evony all over again it seems! lol
I don't get how they can justify their marketing campaign


----------



## clipclop2

Clicking on the linked images will likely make things worse for us. TAM becomes the refering site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

BTW, I updated my google ads interests and see that you can block ad campaigns but I didn't look into it yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

And after my post Alicia wanted to chat with me. 

Are these actually google based ads? I'm on the phone so it is harder to see using the mobile site. 

I accidentally hit ads on the top of the site because the ads are so close to the menu. That's pretty irritating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Anna wants to chat now 

WTF?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

Sorry about this guys. We're still looking into what we can do to prevent these ads from appearing. The ads are Google ads which tend to pull ads based off of your cookies. Hopefully we can get this solved soon. 

- dm, community support


----------



## Cosmos

clipclop2 said:


> Anna wants to chat now
> 
> WTF?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Popular, aren't you?

What used to floor me with my old email address spam (nothing to do with this thread, I know) is the number of invitations I received for Viagra and a penis enlargement.:rofl:


----------



## clipclop2

So it turns out the only people who can block campaigns are people who run ads on their own website. 

Since I clear my cookies regular late and I'm the only person who uses my phone I really don't understand why I'd be pulling in chat sites or dating sites. So it seems to me that the biggest problem is TAM. I don't know how Google decides what kind of site this is but I suspect that it is been Classified in a way that would make it more likely that we get these kinds of ads. 

Most of my browsing is technology related.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

We've added in a site wide block on ads from the dating category. If you guys still see these ads, please let us know.

The advertisers themselves can be sneaky sometimes and disguise ads with key words to trigger them to appear even though we've put a block on them.


----------



## clipclop2

Yes, when I was looking for ways to attempt to block certain campaign I came upon a number of forums where they advertise just talked about how to get around certain issues like encryption at end of the things that Google does to try to eliminate the kind of loading of keywords. I wish the world would just play fair.

Thanks for putting the block on. Do you think blocking the dating category: will also get rid of sites chat sites?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Just got anastasiadate.com 

So I guess we know one of the advertiser she doesn't play by the rules. Does Google have some sort of way of reporting these people? Then again since this is a Russian bride site it also fall under the key word marriage. And you could argue that it is technically marriage related so it might not really be cheating the system. 

I'm going to have to remove the marriage category as one of my interests. But for TAM it would be ironic to have to block the marriage category
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Another for mate1 .com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TikiKeen

My antivirus just tagged an ad as malware...but that ad wasn't displayed An unrelated ad was.


----------



## Administrator

Thank you for reporting these sites. I'll get them blocked.


----------



## TikiKeen

yungster, I'll PM you the general name of the malware sites when they pop up from now on.


----------



## Insanity

I just got my first Christmas holiday ad.


----------



## Cosmos

I don't think it could have been cookies on my PC, either, Clipclop. This is a brand new PC and I'm the only one who uses it.


----------



## Cosmos

Today I'm getting an ad for EHarmony.


----------



## TikiKeen

I got charmingdates just now.

What about blocking the image hosts and code generator sites, like exelerator and newrelic? Or can you only block by tags?


----------



## TikiKeen

I just noticed the date site ads only show in private messages. Keywords matter.

Also, I hit the ad motherlode: A Depends ad! yesss!


----------



## Cosmos

Today I have Match.Com.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I get ads for dating young asian girls...every time I log in. WTF?


----------



## Cosmos

Grrr... I'm now getting notifications from my virus protection provider that there are "threats" on this site.


----------



## Administrator

Cosmos said:


> Grrr... I'm now getting notifications from my virus protection provider that there are "threats" on this site.


Hi everyone, as mentioned above we are looking into the ads issue. Cosmos, whenever you get the chance can you please take a screenshot of the threat warning and where on the site you are getting it exactly? We just need more details as we can't replicate the issue, so the more the better if possible. 

Please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Cosmos

Yungster said:


> Hi everyone, as mentioned above we are looking into the ads issue. Cosmos, whenever you get the chance can you please take a screenshot of the threat warning and where on the site you are getting it exactly? We just need more details as we can't replicate the issue, so the more the better if possible.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Will do, Yungster. It's usually when I'm on the Home page, but next time it comes up, I'll take a screen shot.


----------



## arbitrator

*And all I'm getting is Mott's Apple Sauce, Facebook, and the U. S. Army! 

Damn, I must be boring!*


----------



## richie33

Eastbay and women's handbags.


----------



## Cosmos

Today, 14:00 GMT


----------



## Administrator

Thank you for the screenshot. I'll ask our team to block match.com.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I just had one for Thai Women Seeking Love.


----------



## Ikaika

And, what ads pop up for me. "Regain your manhood with depends"  Ok, I kid. No complaint.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Well they're 50% right. I AM Christian. Single? Not so much. Nor am I looking.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I get a bunch of creeper sites. Young asian girls and "men only" sex fantasy role play game sites with naked animated women flashing all over the screen. sigh....just tacky.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Faithful Wife said:


> I get a bunch of creeper sites. Young asian girls and "men only" sex fantasy role play game sites with naked animated women flashing all over the screen. sigh....just tacky.


Oh I get those too, I just happened to notice this one in time and while on a pc to print screen


----------



## Faithful Wife

It is sad, really. Why does the world have to be so porny? (rhetorical question)


----------



## Cosmos

21.17 gmt


----------



## clipclop2

Just imagine what our kids are seeing.

Candy everybody wants. 

:-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

clipclop2 said:


> Just imagine what our kids are seeing.
> 
> Candy everybody wants.
> 
> :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Before I had McAfee, I found all I had to do was google and visit a site relating to 'women's health issues,' and I'd end up with all sorts of cookies for sex sites.


----------



## Cosmos

16.58 gmt


----------



## clipclop2

Some of the problems can be with the browser configuration itself. If browser is doing a preset it may be retrieving information on the pages that are linked to the page that you are on without your intervention. 
I haven't looked at this for a long time but I know a few versions ago of Firefox you could disable that feature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61

9:30 EST, in CWI "just busted her" thread.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Ironically enough, in this sub forum, 9:55 AM EST.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

TAM is on a roll today...

11:13 AM EST, social spot...


----------



## ScubaSteve61

11:16, User CP


----------



## ScubaSteve61

11:19 AM EST, Social Spot









EDIT: I'm on my work PC. I've searched ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like a dating website, or anything even REMOTELY adult themed.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

11:30 AM, in Coping With Infidelity


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Mature singles, 11:33 AM EST, in Social Spot

ETA: What's REALLY annoying, is that the ads with the X to mute them? I've hit them multiple times. And still get the ads.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

11:51 AM EST, CWI


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Seriously? In 3 minutes, as fast as I could print screen and paste?


----------



## ScubaSteve61

1:33 PM, EST, User CP

ETA: Third time I've gotten it and clicked the "mute" box on the ad.


----------



## Amplexor

Crap, I'm still just getting car insurance, hearth rugs and home entertainment equipment.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Lucky!


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> Crap, I'm still just getting car insurance, hearth rugs and home entertainment equipment.


Better that than ads for Depends, "Man up" with Depends adult diapers. What are they trying to tell me :scratchhead:


----------



## ScubaSteve61

drerio said:


> Better that than ads for Depends, "Man up" with Depends adult diapers. What are they trying to tell me :scratchhead:


I'd rather get the mosfet ad I have right now. That's actually something that's valid and usable.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

3:54 PM EST, User CP.


----------



## ScubaSteve61




----------



## ScubaSteve61

Are they even trying anymore? Seriously? THIS is an ad?


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Well, at least these are "nice" Filipinas. Not to be confused with the "naughty" ones.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I'm getting the chance to meet live Filipinas...


----------



## ScubaSteve61

They're bAAAAAAaaaack.... 11:35 AM EST, Social


----------



## Amplexor

Push up bra.


----------



## clipclop2

Yesterday I meant prefetch, not preset 

I went back into my Google Adsense earnings and excluded the category marriage. It seems to have helped an awful lot. That in itself is a very sad sad commentary on the state of marriage. It's hard enough without the internet tempting people all the time. 

I got that weird virus pop up yesterday. Because I'm on Android I wasn't able to do any research to figure out where its coming from. The weird thing is that I have popups turned off. So that suggest that maybe one of the ads is actually expanding on the page to look like a pop up. 

Does anyone know if the more recent Android OS is allowed ad blocking out of the box? It isnt Google's best interest but I'm just wondering. I'm nervous about rooting my phone and a lot of businesses won't allow rooted phone on the business network. But I just don't want to see this and I think it sucks that it's being rammed down our throats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Amplexor said:


> Push up bras are the devil!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## clipclop2

It is amazing what speech to text puts in that I didn't say. 

I don't have adsense earnings!

What I use is the ability to choose targeted ads based on my interests. Removing marriage was my last change and things have improved. 

Google makes it a bit difficult to find where to opt-in so if anyone wants the link I will look it up. They put a permanent cookie in your browser to ID you. I believe they said that it only effects ads on their sites but that doesn't mesh with my experience. 

I set up my daughter's acct, too. 

It irks me that we have to be tech savvy to fight these things. Even people who are don't have time to research everything that is pushed at them. We are all sheep off to slaughter. 

Google, Apple control our internet experience when we use their OSs. I wonder if the MS smartphones are more configurable. 

I remember when they were big brother. Ah, good times...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Another pitiful attempt...


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Here's a new one. Haven't seen it before. 1:11 PM EST User CP


----------



## ExiledBayStater

I have no idea what the product is, but the tagline is "MEN! STOP WEARING UNDERWEAR" and there is a woman wearing nothing above the waist except suspenders that don't quite hide everything.

ETA: Oh, it's an online underwear store. Ironic. The content is harmless but the ad will get someone in trouble if his wife sees it.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

11/25 1:10 PM, User CP.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

WHAT THE F***?!?!??!?

Seriously? I don't click the Asian/Thai/Filipina/Russian/Cougar women, so they try THIS?


----------



## ScubaSteve61

2 before I could get the first posted.


----------



## Administrator

Hello Steve, 

I have emails our Ad department to see if they can block these ads from coming into the forum. These Ads are run by Google ads which bases the Ads you see off your cookies and search history, so every user will see different Ads. I'll update you when I hear more.

Thanks

- dm, community support


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Yungster said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> I have emails our Ad department to see if they can block these ads from coming into the forum. These Ads are run by Google ads which bases the Ads you see off your cookies and search history, so every user will see different Ads. I'll update you when I hear more.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - dm, community support


No offense intended, but that is complete and utter crap. 

I have NEVER searched a dating site, be it Chinese, Asian, Thai, Filipina, Russian, Cougar, anything, from this computer, nor have I searched ANY dating sites since prior to meeting my wife in 2010. And those were the obligatory match.com and plenty of fish searches. 

I have NEVER EVER searched ANYTHING to do with TRANSEXUALS. So that's coming from my cookies? I think not.


----------



## skype

I don't think it is tied to your cookies, but rather to the thread you are looking at. I get the Asian women ads in this thread, and I got a Home Depot ad in a thread where repair projects were mentioned.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Adblock plus downloaded and installed, running Chrome instead of IE. Goodbye, ads. 

Even the ones that I might have been interested in (the Barnes and Noble ads I used to get that I'd scroll through and look up books) are now blocked.


----------



## Administrator

I've talked to our ad department and we have blocked ads from Match.com, J-date.com, and a slew of other sites that were listed a few weeks back (Russian, Asian, Latina, Christian Singles) were blocked. Like I said the cookies on your computer do affect the ads you see. Even if you're not searching for these topics on Google, by clicking threads about dating, sex, marriage, gender it creates cookies and the Ads will populate based on the cookies. 

*If anyone is still getting these Ads please get the URL of the Ad so we can block it from the forum*

Thanks

- dm, community support


----------



## RandomDude

So far I've seen a good reduction of not so relevant ads.

The Asian woman ad however is still up, I refreshed the site a few times and finally got the URL -> It's chinese-lady.com

Also another one on the side panel -> Thaimatches.com


----------



## Hope1964

Ever since I installed adblocker I don't see anything - any ads at all. It also blocks the ones Steve posted before.

I am running firefox.


----------



## Cosmos

E Harmony - 01.23 GMT


----------



## clipclop2

Match. Com just displayed single men for me. How thoughtful. 

Twice. This thread and the one I just posted on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Followed by an ad asking me to check for viruses that was seen previously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

There's a Java update scam ad now, it takes up the entire screen

Heck, 2014, new virus/adware scams


----------



## Administrator

clipclop2 said:


> Followed by an ad asking me to check for viruses that was seen previously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you provide a thread or forum URL (preferably a thread URL) where you see this ad?

Also, can you possibly provide the ad URLs so we can help block these ads?

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## Faithful Wife

ARGGGHHH!!!!

Some dating site showing a woman sticking her thong-ass in the camera on an ad here.

Sheesh...really you guys? C'mon.


----------



## Administrator

Faithful Wife said:


> ARGGGHHH!!!!
> 
> Some dating site showing a woman sticking her thong-ass in the camera on an ad here.
> 
> Sheesh...really you guys? C'mon.


If you see it again could you take a screenshot of it and post it here so we can get it removed. We have talked to Google and placed many blocks on Ads like this. We *do not* endorse ads like this on any of our forums. Whenever these Ads are reported by a user we report the issue it to Google and ask that they block the ad from the forum.

I am sorry this continues to be an issue but we are trying to keep these Ads from coming into the forum. 

If you still see an Ad that should be blocked but has managed to slide it's way back onto the forum please post a full screenshot of it (so we can see the date and time) so we can contact Google and inquire why the block is not active. 

Thank you

- dm, community support


----------



## clipclop2

Look, do you really think it is our job to do this? 

You make money from this. We are why you money. 

I have zero interest in this. I will just leave.


----------



## Administrator

I am sorry it is occurring still and we're reporting the bad ads to Google to have them blocked. Like I said we do not want these ads on the forum either. They're off-putting, taste-less, and have no business here. 

We ask that user's help us because we do not see the ads. Everyone will see a different Ad because their based off of cookies. Right now I see two ads. One is for T-shirt punch (a daily T shirt deal site I frequent) and the other is for Bank of Montreal (which makes no sense because I do not have an account with them nor have I searched BMO).

Screen shots of the Ads are helpful for us to block them. Since the issue is on going and there is always a new dating ad that squeezes in, I would recommend that you download an Ad blocker for you browser. FireFox and Chrome both have Ad Blocker Plus. If you do a Google search for it the first result will be a download for the plug in. I use it at home for Chrome and it really helps with speed and blocking annoying ads. 

- dm, community support


----------



## Hope1964

What I don't get is that this was never a problem until after TAM was sold.


----------



## clipclop2

If cookies are causing me to see dating ads they must be coming from here. It's pretty much the only site I go to other than tech sites on my phone. And this place is the only place I'm seeing these ads.


----------



## clipclop2

Good point about the timing Hope.


----------



## clipclop2

The ads for Match.com continue.


----------



## Cosmos

I use Firefox and have just dowloaded Adblock Plus. Works like a dream, because now I see NO ads - here or anywhere else! https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/

And it's free!


----------



## clipclop2

Easier to leave the site


----------



## Administrator

clipclop2 said:


> The ads for Match.com continue.


 Match.com should be blocked on the forum. If you see it again could you get a screenshot and post it here so we can take it to the Ad networks and ask why the ad is still coming through. 

Thank you

- dm, community support


----------



## clipclop2

I can't get a screenshot but I just got moustache man from match.com.

Non-rooted old Droid. No screen captures.


----------



## Administrator

clipclop2 said:


> I can't get a screenshot but I just got moustache man from match.com.
> 
> Non-rooted old Droid. No screen captures.



Thanks for letting us know. I am going to report it to our Ad department in the meantime anyways. If anyone does see the ad and can get a screenshot, that would be fantastic :smthumbup:

- dm, community support


----------



## Cosmos

I no longer get any ads - thanks to Firefox Adblocker


----------



## TBT

Does one of your ad partners have www.upgradienk.com in their circulation? Had to use adblock as I kept getting a java update pop up request from them. Ran MBAM with no problems found. It only started today and only on this site.


----------



## Chris H.

Hello, 

Did you experience the pop up issue on PC or was it on the app? If you could, please post a link to the threads it is occurring on and a screenshot of the instance. Thank you.

~km community support


----------



## ExiledBayStater

This Jewish guy got an ad for pretzels on Passover. Aaarghhh.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

ExiledBayStater said:


> This Jewish guy got an ad for pretzels on Passover. Aaarghhh.


Yesterday, Oreo's. Today, Domino's. Marketing people are cruel cruel cruel


----------



## PBear

I keep getting ads for a "Sugar Mommy" on my iPhone... As much as I might appreciate that, not sure my SO is in favor. I captured a screen shot, but can't post from my phone. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

Please post it when you get on a pc, I'd like to see what you're dealing with 
KN Community Support


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

Im sure its been mentioned in this thread, but there are a lot of trackers on this website. Im sure most of the questionable ads come in from there. 

Ghostery (an extension available for web browsers) currently shows that 9 trackers are active on this website:
Amazon Associates (analytics/advertising)
DoubleClick (analytics/advertising)
FacebookConnect (this is probably mostly for sharing on Facebook, not so much an ad [though Facebook uses this info for ads])
GoogleAnalytics (analytics/advertising)
Google+ Platform (im guessing just integration similar to facebook above?)
New Relic (analytics, likely sold to advertising companies or advertisers directly)
ScoreCard Research (analytics, likely sold to advertising companies or advertisers directly)
VigLink (advertising)

Hosting a site with the huge amount of content this one has requires $$$, and this is likely how they do it- by allowing trackers and selling information to advertisers. Theres no way around it as donations probably wouldnt even begin to cover bandwidth/storage costs for this website.

Some russian woman finder ad prolly happened like this: an analytics company pays TAM a fee for allowing tracking. Russian woman website went to some analytics company and paid them for information regarding users especially targetable by their business. Im assuming (and im unsure here) some of these advertising agencies pay TAM for ad-space and the Russian woman website pays them for a certain number of ads. Thus, TAM admins would have to contact the ad agency and request that inappropriate ads not be shared over that service.

Im sure most of you know all this, and many prolly know MORE than I do, but for those unedumucated on this cycle, there it is. 

BTW, not saying I have an issue with it- just offering info in the interest of transparency.


----------



## 6301

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I've seen ads for Match.com, for Christian Mingle, and, get this, for Farmers Only. I guess they are targeting the D folk?


 I also saw one for people that are Jewish. I wonder when they will come out with ******* Mingle, A.D.D. only, and Schizophrenia Mingle.


----------



## mablenc

I get the same type of ads, i deleted my cookies, website data, cleared history and I still get them. Here is an example, I also get Asian and Russian woman ads. This is on my phone.


----------



## clipclop2

It isn't cookies. It is the site.

Opt into targeted ad networks as much as possible and select innocuous interests.


----------



## mablenc

clipclop2 said:


> It isn't cookies. It is the site.
> 
> Opt into targeted ad networks as much as possible and select innocuous interests.



Can you please elaborate, I'm using an iPhone or is this a router setting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Both Google and Yahoo have settings to allow you to opt in to targeted ads. You have to log into their sites to set it up.

I think Adsense also has it where you can select a little box to the right or top of the ad and choose not to receive certain ad campaigns.

I think it's pretty lousy that hookup sites are thrown into the same bitbucket as legitimate dating sites and further that TAM cannot seem to get the people that they are getting ads from to be consistent in applying the rules.


----------



## mablenc

clipclop2 said:


> Both Google and Yahoo have settings to allow you to opt in to targeted ads. You have to log into their sites to set it up.
> 
> I think Adsense also has it where you can select a little box to the right or top of the ad and choose not to receive certain ad campaigns.
> 
> I think it's pretty lousy that hookup sites are thrown into the same bitbucket as legitimate dating sites and further that TAM cannot seem to get the people that they are getting ads from to be consistent in applying the rules.


Got it! Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

We do block these ads from getting in when they're reported to us. We do need the URL of the ad to get them blocked from the forum. These dating ads you see are ads that are targeted based on the cookies on your computer. 

We do not like these ads on any of our forums and will always get therm blocked : ) 

~ dm, community support


----------



## clipclop2

If they are not served because of the forum then how can you blame cookies? Please provide a technical reference to explain this?


----------



## clipclop2

ad for Romanian girls online today .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz

The ads I see have to do with solar power, remote door locks, and tech gadgets. Guess what? They are based on what I have been looking at online.

If you see ads for Romanians girls, well....


----------



## clipclop2

Not even close.


----------



## soccermom2three

I'm getting a dating site on my sidebar. It shows three pictures of men or women and says "click if you like" on each picture and at the bottom "click if you want to see more". No company name but I think its Match.com

Sidenote: I feel sad for Goateed Vegas Man in the 45-55 age range. It's been years and he still hasn't found the love of his life.


----------



## Administrator

When you see the ad next right click on it and hit copy link address post it here and we'll block it
KN


----------



## soccermom2three

I think I did this right:

Match.com - Find Singles with Match.com's Online Dating Personals Service

ETA: Just FYI, I didn't make it a link to be able to click on. (I don't want to get in trouble)


----------



## pidge70

Mine has been showing "Sugar Mommy" ads. I definitely don't look at crap like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

I can imagine scrolling down and hitting one of those ads by accident then having to explain to your husband or wife that " I wasn't looking up a sugar momma" being a problem.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Yungster said:


> When you see the ad next right click on it and hit copy link address post it here and we'll block it
> KN




Talk About Marriage - View Profile: Yungster


----------



## mablenc

michzz said:


> The ads I see have to do with solar power, remote door locks, and tech gadgets. Guess what? They are based on what I have been looking at online.
> 
> If you see ads for Romanians girls, well....


True, I really fixated in finding a sugar mommy and Romanian girls


----------



## Administrator

Thank you Soccermom2three any others? Links to the adds specifically not where you may be seeing them. If you want to post a screenshot too that's awesome
KN


----------



## clipclop2

When I use the app that reads to me I can't grab screen shots. But that's the app that gets the curious ads.


----------



## Administrator

Which app is it?
KN


----------



## clipclop2

Paid version of Web Reader for Android.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

I fear that may be an issue with the app in this case. Though this site is supported on tapatalk as well in that case
KN


----------



## clipclop2

The app itself is ad-less.

It delilvers the content of the mobile site.


----------



## Administrator

Do you see them if you view the mobile site without the app?
KN


----------



## Administrator

For that matter what kind of droid are you using?


----------



## clipclop2

Don't know. Never use it. 

What are you suggesting though regarding the app? That it replaces your ads?


----------



## clipclop2

Just got maturedatingonly.com on the regular site with my regular browser on a Droid tablet and thaimatches.com both on the right side. Same page no less!

So, not the special web reader's fault.


----------



## staarz21

That's so weird. All of my ads are exactly what I've been looking at online, based off of my cookies - care.com, michael's - the craft store, and shopping sites. I wonder why those dating sites show up for other people.


----------



## clipclop2

*Re: Is this really an appropriate adj for this forum???*

9 times out of 10 my ads are too. but when people start reporting these as they seem to go away for a while and then creep back in. the fact that they stop showing up for a while seems to point to something that is within the control of the site between them and their ad company. I don't know why this is so difficult for people to grasp . 

and as I've mentioned in an earlier post I'm registered with every advertising company that I can actually get targeted ads based on my interests which I communicate to them through their forms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staarz21

*Re: Is this really an appropriate adj for this forum???*



clipclop2 said:


> 9 times out of 10 my ads are too. but when people start reporting these as they seem to go away for a while and then creep back in. the fact that they stop showing up for a while seems to point to something that is within the control of the site between them and their ad company. I don't know why this is so difficult for people to grasp .
> 
> and as I've mentioned in an earlier post I'm registered with every advertising company that I can actually get targeted ads based on my interests which I communicate to them through their forms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't saying that it doesn't happen, merely only stating it was odd and I didn't know that could happen. Sorry if I offended.


----------



## clipclop2

You didn't offend.


----------



## Holland

I am constantly bombarded with ads for dating Chinese women. Um no thanks. It is kind of embarrassing when the kids or Mr H walk past.


----------



## soccermom2three

I'm still getting a Match.com ad in the sidebar where it says "Sponsor Ad" I tried to copy the link but I have a Mac and the option to copy doesn't come up in the box when I right click.


----------



## clipclop2

obviously because you are some ho scrolling through the internet this is all your fault. Bull**** 

they make their money off of ads. 

there a lot of hurting people here who will click on something in a moment of weakness and all it takes is one moment of weakness for them to make a dollar.


----------



## Administrator

Hello,

Those sponsor ads are populated by Google so we have no control over what is shown. The dating ads are the ones that are under the Sponsor Ads heading?

~KM, community support


----------

